# Want to "Car Pool"? For Charity...free stuff!



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall................. has the # 8 ball

CJ53 ....................has the # 7 ball

Boss9...................has the Que ball (self supplied)

Bobhch.................has the #13 ball (me)

Note: To make this simple (I hope so!) just put what # you want on this thread...first come first serve. If we get more than 16 people involved in this we can start all over again with new #s ...that would be great. 

If by some wild chance the stickers run out.....then the Charity Auction is going to be full of slot bodies. I can't afford to order any more decals as they are $5.00 for 20.

I am donating all of these. Amy wants some Die Cast cars made up (by me) as she likes my pics of some custom cars I sent her. Still will have to pay some money out of my pocket in the end for a few of these decals and postage to mail these "Decals" to you is on me folks. This is my contribution to the Peace Players Auction. Coach will refund Shipping for items shipped out by you.....This stops the double shipping. You will just mail out to winner of Auction and will be contacted by Coach or one of his Helpers.

I am also going to do up a custom slot car (Coach has another thread about this Contest) for the Auction Contest and donate that. also. C'Mon everyone you can do both....it will be fun. You don't have to build the most complicated Pool Ball themed body if you don't have lots of time, just make it look nice. Something you would want to keep for yourself....sorry but, you gotta send it to some one eventually.

E-Mail me at [email protected] with your POOL BALL # choice, name, and Adress please so I can get these ready to ship out after everyone has made there choices.

More on next Post.....please read, Thanks, Bob


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Please add your # choice by Quating this and then just adding on.*

O.K. Here is the list so far. If you want to do this just click Quote at the bottom of this post and then add your user name and ball choice PLEASE! :wave: 

Bill Hall................. has the # 8 ball

CJ53 ....................has the # 7 ball

Boss9...................has the Que ball (self supplied)

Bobhch.................has the #3 ball (me)

I have purchased 60...... 8 balls so, eveyone will get some of those for sure!

Thanks Everyone, Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Post pics here of cars.....*

When this starts and people get done with there car bodies (You can donate just a body or if you want add a chassis also) post pictures in this thread of EXACTLY (just a body then post pic of just a body) what you are donating Please!

I hope everyone has a good time with this. Got involved last Auction and now lots of Hobby Talk members have a chance to make a BIG difference by showing up for this next Auction. Everyone here is already a class act. 

See post from new members all the time saying they just can't believe how nice and freindly Hobby members are. I agree.  










I hope that covers it all...Whew! 

Thanks everyone, Bob...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'll take 6


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Not backed with white....*



bobhch said:


> O.K. Here is the list so far. If you want to do this just click Quote at the bottom of this post and then add your user name and ball choice PLEASE! :wave:
> 
> Wes.....................has the #13 ball (Lucky # 13) lol
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ed, Dave, Bill, Chris, Phil, Wes, Joez, Gary! You are all cool Pool Shark Dudes now... :dude:


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Does Decal Set work like Clear Coat...will that keep decals down...never used it????? Would like to here from some one who does use decal set Please.

NO, Decacl Set, Does not seal decals, it softens them so they will contour over body curves and lines. I used it alot when building 1/25 scale. However, If someone has something as good I think we should hear about it. 
Chris


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow! thanks Bob! way to get the party rolling! I'll take #5 and get building....I am going to do 2-3 diffrent cars this time around so one Pool Party car for sure..lol.. thanks bob what a great idea and genrous offer.....
Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Way to go Coach and Zilla!

Great theme, good cause!

On yer mark getset ...go!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Gimme the purple one...number 4! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Scratched on the Eight Ball*

Here's what I got so far :freak:

Dang pinesol didnt fix those holes!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*cool!*

I'll take #1 if it's available. I feel a CanAm car coming out of this. 

A couple questions. How are these to be auctioned off? Will we see how the results are going? This is neat.

Gary


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

fastlap said:


> I'll take #1 if it's available. I feel a CanAm car coming out of this.
> 
> A couple questions. How are these to be auctioned off? Will we see how the results are going? This is neat.
> 
> Gary



Hi gary,

The cars will be part of the HOHT auction system. we do this 2-3 times a year to raise funds for various charities. Last April was the very first HOHT auction and we raised 1,000.00 for the american heart and stroke foundation. In Novemeber you may recall we did the American Cancer Society auction, when the dust had settled from it we had raised 2,215 dollors for them. The next Auaction which the pool party cars and a others will be used to raise money for the first HOHT Basketball tournement for Peace Players international. If you have not seen what this orginization does yet have a look at them. further Information is avaliable on http://www.hoht.net this page also lists our sponsers including Dash Motorsports, Slot Car Johnnies, Neils Wheels, coachwerks, Target, Yogga Mammas, and a few more I am currently negotionaing with for web throughput. ( we used a LOT last time lol). Hope ya join us in this its a good thing and I have enjoyed some great help from the Hobbytalk gang.


Dave


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*resin CanAm*

I'll be doing a resin Can-Am. This will work great.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

fastlap said:


> I'll be doing a resin Can-Am. This will work great.



I know what i wlll be bidding on already.. lol.. I was very fortunate to get a lot off ebay last summer that had a hlaf dozen of your body's Gary. I loved them lots of detail and thought into them. I really need some new F1's though...but I iwll be on this like stink when it goes up.. I actually have your Audi imsa car on my bench to finish somewhere will get back to it shortly and post it up ...


Dave


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*which one???*

OK Dave,

Which one do I make a mold for first? The Ferrari, or the Ferrari???? :jest: It will mount to a Tyco Pan without modification to the chassis. I have the feeling I will include the chassis and detail the car out. This way I will be sure all fits OK for a custom. 

Which one everyone????


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Gary these are both tooooo cool. Great sectioning!

Do both. LOL.

I'd have to flip a coin.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Gary these are both tooooo cool. Great sectioning!
> 
> Do both. LOL.
> 
> I'd have to flip a coin.


yeah i'll have to agree with Bill do both!! they look so good on tyco pan chassis!! i love anything that goes with tyco chassis!

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

fastlap said:


> OK Dave,
> 
> Which one do I make a mold for first? The Ferrari, or the Ferrari???? :jest: It will mount to a Tyco Pan without modification to the chassis. I have the feeling I will include the chassis and detail the car out. This way I will be sure all fits OK for a custom.
> 
> Which one everyone????



Both lol....


Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Gary is #1*



fastlap said:


> I'll take #1 if it's available. I feel a CanAm car coming out of this.
> 
> A couple questions. How are these to be auctioned off? Will we see how the results are going? This is neat.
> 
> Gary


Gary,

You are #1 and those slot car body pics are outa sight. Chop, chop...Sweet! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Wes + Tyco = Oh Boy! Get some sleep Dude......Hope you are feeling better soon! You Dang sick "O" :drunk: 

Everyone just post the pics of your cars here when done. Then we can just click and save pics from here...easy huh! To save on double shipping cost (Just keep your car during the Auction!) we just ask that you ship out your car and your shipping will be refunded to you.

I just need you to E-Mail me your address to get the pool balls to your door. So far I just need Boss to E-Mail me his address.



bobhch said:


> O.K. Here is the list so far. If you want to do this just click Quote at the bottom of this post and then add your user name and ball choice PLEASE! :wave:
> 
> Wes.....................has the #13 ball (Lucky # 13) lol
> 
> ...


Anyone else that wants to do this just feel free to jump in anytime! Jump, Jump....Jump around, Jump around. :woohoo: 

Nice Pool Hall Roadster Mr. Hall. I see another Bad Arse Roadster in the works. Hmmmm that would look nice next to a HOHT roadster from the last Auction......better go sell some stuff on the bay and get my Wallet filled up for this one!

Thanks Coach for jumping in and linking the Auction site. This is so easy to make a Huge Help by just getting the gang together and pitching in. You don't have to be a Rocket Scientist to put on Water Decals. From Mild to Wild.....All Pool Ball bodies are Welcome here!

Thanks everyone for doing this, Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

There are still 7 ball #s left so, if anyone wants in c'mon down! I will have some Pool Balls left after all 15 #s have been taken but, will not gaurantee which #s anyone will get after these 7 #s are claimed.




















































Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cant believe no one claimed the "Nine" yet?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

fastlap said:


> OK Dave,
> 
> Which one do I make a mold for first? The Ferrari, or the Ferrari???? :jest: It will mount to a Tyco Pan without modification to the chassis. I have the feeling I will include the chassis and detail the car out. This way I will be sure all fits OK for a custom.
> 
> Which one everyone????


Gary, 
Go ahead and do the Ferrari. :freak: 

rr


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Gary,
> Go ahead and do the Ferrari. :freak:
> 
> rr


OK, I'll do the Ferrari  

Seriously, I am going to do the 612P first. Mostly becasue I can detail the snot out of it. Engine with injector velocity stackes, rollbar, driver (hope to get a more 3-D drivere in that cockpit), rear wing, etc. The 312PB is cool, but the engine on the real car is closed in. 

Taking suggestions for the paint color. I have the #1 ball (yellow). What color will look the best with that ball? I'm thinking Red or Orange. OR....maybe a middle Blue and I can use some Sunoco decals on it? That Ferrari maybe/almost looks like a Lola..... :lol: 

OK, this weekend when I'm doing some last minute shopping, I will stop by the Hobby Lobby so I can try to find some detailing stuff for the engine. I already have an idea for resin wheel inserts....  

Have a Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*#11*

Bob,
Sent you a PM in regards to the remaining numbers.
Gar


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

bobhch said:


> There are still 5 ball #s left so, if anyone wants in c'mon down! I will have some Pool Balls left after all 15 #s have been taken but, will not gaurantee which #s anyone will get after these 5 #s are claimed. Well fastlap (Gary) does have dibs on the #11 when it comes back around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuther Dave Takes the #11 ball. Sweet!










6 left now! Thanks everyone for your time and effort here...oh and you know this is going to be fun when all the pics start getting posted! :woohoo: 

Will start over with any #s from the original 15...first we need to use up the remaining 6 numbers.

Will start getting these Pool Balls packaged up and sent out right after Chirstmas. I will glady keep sending pool balls to people after Christmas. These "Car Pool" ho slot car bodies &/or ho slot cars just need to be done in time for the Auction before the end of Febuary.

To chassis or not to chassis, that is up to you...makes no difference but, Please don't post a pick of a slot car body here with a chassis if you are just donating a body to avoid any confusion for bidders!

Wes.....................has the #13 ball

tjd241..................has the #11 ball 

Alfaslot1...............has the #9 ball

Bill Hall.................has the # 8 ball

CJ53 ...................has the # 7 ball

sethndaddy...........has the #6 ball

coach61...............has the #5 ball 

Joez.....................has the #4 ball 

bobhch.................has the #3 ball

fastlap..................has the #1 ball

Boss9...................has the Que ball


Oh Boy! Another Pool Ball gone...who will be next?

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

fastlap said:


> Bob,
> Sent you a PM in regards to the remaining numbers.
> Gar


Gary,

I sent you 2 PMs in regards. My Bad...lol Would be fine if you want to do up another body. Just QUOTE me on this post to leave your choice from the remaining 6 #s right on this thread and then....PM me please.

2 bodies is better than one Gary! Thanks alot!!......or wait for the #11 to come around when the last 6 numbers get taken.


Bob...zilla


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

Hi Bob can i get the nine ball ?
thanks, ....greg


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Finally!*



alfaslot1 said:


> Hi Bob can i get the nine ball ?
> thanks, ....greg


There ya go!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*#9....is outa here............way out baby!!*

go,go,go..............


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*I'll do another car*

Hey,

I'll take the #10 to do a second car for the charity. 

Gar


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

alfaslot1 said:


> Hi Bob can i get the nine ball ?
> thanks, ....greg


This is what is left...whoooooh...hooooooo!!!! :woohoo: 

























Greg,

You got it man! Da #9 ball is yours. 
















Ooooh and now....Greg wants the #2 ball also....these build discriptions that are being told to me via PMs sound like they are gonna blow the doors off this place. "BAM"...can't wait till the end of Febuary!



fastlap said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'll take the #10 to do a second car for the charity.
> 
> Gar



Gary has asked to do another body up also. #10 is yours also fastlap.











Bill,

Hey that worked well. Can you pick the next one too. LOL I was thinking either the 12,14 or 15 ball but, you probably have it narrowed down a little closer....Har

To chassis or not to chassis, that is up to you...makes no difference but, Please don't post a pick of a slot car body here with a chassis if you are just donating a body to avoid any confusion for bidders!

Wes.....................has the #13 ball

tjd241..................has the #11 ball 

fastlap.................has the #10 ball (doing up 2 bodies)

Alfaslot1...............has the #9 ball

Bill Hall.................has the # 8 ball

CJ53 ...................has the # 7 ball

sethndaddy...........has the #6 ball

coach61...............has the #5 ball 

Joez.....................has the #4 ball 

bobhch.................has the #3 ball

Alfaslot1...............has the #2 ball (doing up 2 bodies)

fastlap..................has the #1 ball

Boss9...................has the Que ball

Will be shipping these decals out after Christmas. 

The colors in the pictures are pretty close to the color of the Pool Ball decals.

Oh Boy! Another Pool Ball gone...who will be next?

Bob...zilla


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*different direction*

OK, I went in a totally different direction with the CanAm bodies. I decided on the McLaren. I have already posted (orange) the pic of the sectioned M8B. Here is the re-mastered M8B in it's first resin pour. The lower sides are more accurate as is the nose. I will pour a few of these (this one is good) and start the process of mounting them to the chassis they will come with. Have to get all the materials to make the rollbar, injector stacks, mirrors, driver head, etc. Just to wet your appetites alittle. *I'm such a tease!!* 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

fastlap said:


> OK, I went in a totally different direction with the CanAm bodies. I decided on the McLaren. I have already posted (orange) the pic of the sectioned M8B. Here is the re-mastered M8B in it's first resin pour. The lower sides are more accurate as is the nose. I will pour a few of these (this one is good) and start the process of mounting them to the chassis they will come with. Have to get all the materials to make the rollbar, injector stacks, mirrors, driver head, etc. Just to wet your appetites alittle. *I'm such a tease!!*
> 
> Merry Christmas.


As I am picking up my Jaw off the floor....WOW! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Pool Balls have all been mailed out!!*

Update:

All the Pool Balls have been mailed out to Everyone! A few of you will be getting the Monsters you wanted also.

Joez...you better save your stamp because I picked it out just for you.

I have enough Pool Balls left to do one more round of NUMBERS! Have 4 of each Pool balls left and this will be on a first come first serve basis until they are all gone. You can choose the Pool Ball Number (4 will be sent...don't have to use all 4) you want to use for the body/body & chassis you will be donating and then one more set of 4 numbers will be given to you for your own personal use.

The deadline for getting these pool balls will be Saturday January 5th of 2008. Unless there are any left over and you beg me...har!

Thanks to all of you that put in your orders for these already! This is going to be Fun!

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*The Eight Ball*

After a few dayz in pinesol my "Car Pool" needed some serious hand filing to repair some major anti aircraft damage. She looked like she had been on the losing end of an encounter with Bob's Baron Buggy.

First order of business was to fill the craters from the bottm side. After a few days to cure all the "through and throughs" were filled as well as the windsheild slot and the weirdo hood vent.

Currently rough profiled in 320, I havent decided on open side or fills for the hood sides. So they are still in their factory lump form.

I did decide on a brass drop spindle shenanigan for the front axle. In the intrest of staying in the period the old school Vibe wheels were chosen for their rugged vintage look. Front wheels have been bored for a bushing insert and spin up like "perpetual motion" now. 

Next up is the front frame rails and radius rods so I can establish a ride height.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I like Bills car already!!! Neat-o yellow Aurora rims and a fancy drop axle...Sweet mother of ball breaking pool sharks.

Pool Balls are in the mail and you all should be getting them by Wed or Thurs.

Happy New Year baby, Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Forgot an "e" in the word here...oooops*



coach61 said:


> I have some Dates for everyone, use this day off wisely lol...
> 
> Contest entries must be mailed by Midnight EST February 1st.
> Judging begins 02//05/08
> ...


Just saw this in another thread and ploped it here also....Woah better get to work...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Feb 1rst...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Oh man, Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey here is my 37 Ford dirt track racer in the works...cmon' people give up some spy pics.....#3














































Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool Zilla, I'm a sucker for the 30's 40's and 50's cars...so under represented in our hobby. Looks like all that BS about having to get rollin was a smoke screen!...you appear to have a pretty good start going...ya wiley devil.

Looks like you need white goop too! ....so why am I sending you the emergency batch in red?

Spy pics ?...I got spy pics! Maybe get some up tonight. Had some pute troubles yesterday and had to doosh out the keyboard, egg yolk, peanutbutter toast, donuts and coffee...my moose pad went all Kerflunky 'til it dried out. Couldnt load pics using the external moose cuz it's a 1 bung laptop and I dont have a threeway USB doohickey yet...didnt need one til yesterday!

Got the grandyuns running amok this weekend to so were bashin' cars not building them.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Cool Zilla, I'm a sucker for the 30's 40's and 50's cars...so under represented in our hobby. Looks like all that BS about having to get rollin was a smoke screen!...you appear to have a pretty good start going...ya wiley devil.
> 
> Looks like you need white goop too! ....so why am I sending you the emergency batch in red?
> 
> ...


Bill,

First of all..."red goop is just because it is my favorite color"...LOL  actualy I only have Red left and my White is just a tiny bit of slosh...oh dang! If I only had more time....would have every color goop in nice jars marked with real nice labels (some day)

Drew this picture up a while back at work (yes got paid to do it) and Just took this Resin body out last night and Super Glued the post on. Woke up this morning and Gooped things up and trimmed for the headers and removed the headlights. This thing is practicaly putting itself together....SO MUCH FUN!

Now it is in the 40s and the heater is in the garage warming things up. Going to give this a nice coat of White within' the hour. :woohoo: 

The The top will get a red paint treatment after the White dries...den the decals and some clear coat. This is such a FUN build! Giving this to the Auction has gotten easier after meeting everyone here on HT. Good cause and it will go to a good home also. 

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah by, by cool car.  

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Moose pad dried out*

Here's some progress on the eight ball now that we're 'puting again.

Had to punt on the old school vibe wheels. Thought I had a complete/good set...WRONG! They were Mega Lumpy. So off in another direction we go.

Pic 1; Shows the new rear axle location to run fatty Ansens without goofy fender gaposis.

Pic 2; Topside look with the pinion plate removed for axle clearance. Probably gonna tub the magnet housing and cut the last mm of rim away to get things shoved in properly. 

Pic 3; Gives an idea of the gearplate mods needed to jack the rear axle up.

Gear set was de-burred. Comm face was trued and took a few strokes off the gold grey T-jet arm for ballance. AFX standard mags, and the comm brushes are slotted. The entire gearset including rear axle and crown was lapped. She's nice and loose even with cranked up brush tension and a magnet upgrade.

Pic 4; Here's a mock up teaser with a grodey old Ansen and a Lowpro PVT Specialty tire.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Weavin' and bobbin'*

Bein' as how the the rear vibe rims were gonged and the rear got Ansens so must the front.

The new front wheels were over bored to accept the same journal insert that had been fabbed for the vibe rims. 

Dodged a minor bullet here, but still killed a set of perfectly good vibe rims that wont be used now.  

Now that the chassis is kinda sorted out and the body is headed in the right direction I can fire up the iron and work out the remaining front end parts.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill is an Alien from outer space because, not one human beeing on earth could build something like this.

The proof is in the pictures above. Welcome Spaceman Bill to our planet and nice work...Woaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Typical work in non typical form by extaordinary craftsmen.
You guys make me want to cry sometimes. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joez870 said:


> Typical work in non typical form by extaordinary craftsmen.
> You guys make me want to cry sometimes. :thumbsup:


Joez if you cry...  I am gonna cry...  Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah baby cry over this...these are tears of Joy because even in January (Brrrrrrr) this body was able to get a bath in some gray primer,2 sealer coats of FLOQUIL Paint (with a mist coating of just paint thinner between coats) that dries fast in this 42 deg. weather via: the aid of a hair dryer and then 2 coats of House of Kolor White....Whew what a relief.










This thing is now sitting in Limbo in the basement drying and waiting for its red top 2-tone paint job. Stripped the chrome off some Dash Sprint car headers and rear bumper (now a front bumper) and painted them up also.

Can't wait for the HOT Summer to get here.......aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*It's alive*

Knew I couldnt go without a little tubbage on the rears. The big Ansen can be sucked right up to the rear frame rail, so I just got it over with. Just be careful not to snag the slot for the gear clamp with the stone on your way by. I use duct tape as a "no-fubar" guide. Plenty of clearance! LOL 

The front chassis pan was cut away to make room so the brass front end can sit low enough. I left the guide pin relief and screw bracket for body mounting. The frame tubes are a tapered impingement fit into small holes that were drilled into the lower magnet housing boss. This registers the frame height. It is secured to the chassis and body using the small frame connector with mounting hole via the front screw.

Floating pick-ups are similar to the setup on my "Yellar" High Boy. For horse shoes and handgrenades it's basically the same car up except for the ride height and extended front end. Nearly identical to the old school wheelie pick ups, rather than kinking them to help produce a wheelie with over springing, they are kinked to keep the nose down with a slight under spring. This allows the guide pin to stay with the chassis by using a relief hole on the tie bracket between the shoes. Final tension adjustments are done at the shoe hook with track tests and by guess and by golly. To get everthing to settle down some pick up shoe "Z" bend was required due to the drop spindles and lower front axle height. 

Magnets were changed to Super ll's. (Thanx Drag) The big Ansens didnt have quite the fry out of the turns that I like. She's got a little more squirt.

Now that I have the chassis built, the body will be altered to sit lower. There's a good half mile up front to play with. Once the body sits right the radius rods will be installed. After that it's back to the body shop to smooth things out and begin adding detail nick nacks. Final color will be....


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

where these cars supposed to be sent again?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Just post a picture here on this thread. Then I will send that Image to Coach. After the Auction you will be told who won and given there adress to ship the car to. Your shipping cost will be refunded. This eliminates any double shipping cost....

Does this make sense to everyone...just hold onto car till Auction is over but, make sure you post a picture of your Pool Ball car here!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

*#6*

here ya go, pic, a Dash VW custom painted a nice metallic green. looks better in real life.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Just post a picture here on this thread. Then I will send that Image to Coach. After the Auction you will be told who won and given there adress to ship the car to. Your shipping cost will be refunded. This eliminates any double shipping cost....
> 
> Does this make sense to everyone...just hold onto car till Auction is over but, make sure you post a picture of your Pool Ball car here!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bob...zilla


Thats wrong Bill, They all have to come here, we had guys paying a lot for shipping last auction so it didn't work as well.. So we scraped it for this auction.


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Thats wrong Bill, They all have to come here, we had guys paying a lot for shipping last auction so it didn't work as well.. So we scraped it for this auction.
> 
> 
> Dave


Urrmmm...."Bill"?.....hehehe....that's Bob, Coach. Bee-Ohhh-Bee. Got it now?  And yup, all the extra shipping sucks.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Urrmmm...."Bill"?.....hehehe....that's Bob, Coach. Bee-Ohhh-Bee. Got it now?  And yup, all the extra shipping sucks.


Its 5 O'clock in the morning what ya want from me....lol....



BTW Good morning! I go sleep sleep now


dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LMAO!

When you Hospital Auxillary hens get it worked out; some one call or PM me.

signed, BillyBob


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> LMAO!
> 
> When you Hospital Auxillary hens get it worked out; some one call or PM me.
> 
> signed, BillyBob


what ya want me to call ya?


lol...


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

coach61 said:


> what ya want me to call ya?
> 
> 
> lol...
> ...


Billy Bob! I answer to other things too.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Looking good now !*



sethndaddy said:


> ...looks better in real life.


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .... 2 thumbs Ed.... Nuther


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

coach61 said:


> Thats wrong Bill, They all have to come here, we had guys paying a lot for shipping last auction so it didn't work as well.. So we scraped it for this auction.
> 
> 
> Dave


O.K. Susan,

Har........Everyone mail your cars to Susan...I mean Dave! :devil: 

Ed, 

That is a great Pool Car man! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 










Bob...zilla


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

bobhch said:


> O.K. Susan,
> 
> Har........Everyone mail your cars to Susan...I mean Dave! :devil:
> 
> ...


Ack Susan was my first wife, don't send her anything.. She got enough first time around the $%@#%^&@%$&


Dave :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Pool ball #3 reporting in on progress.....*

Scallops......oh yeah baby...more to come later! There is a reason the #3 ball is forward.  










Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Brass-ma-jiggers*

Jebus Bob yer on a tear  You've made some huge progress. 

Heated up the iron last nite and worked out the last of the its and bitties for the chassis. Gotta be in the right frame of mind and zone out. 

Also took an impression of the under nose to see how much free space was left after lowering the body...not much! :freak:..

So off to plan B :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Altered St 'eight*

Plan B

After the brass fest here's what I got so far. Dummied everything up to get a look see. 

Ya gotta pretend the the front hubs have been narrowed and the radius rods are pushed all theway into the body at their rear mounts.

Early track testing proved squirrely. Wheelie bars were in order to keep her settled down.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*fastlap's cars*

:dude: I'll throw up a couple progress shots of my two cars tonight. Oops, just remembered I have a late hockey game tonight. Maybe tomorrow. I decided to do a hybrid McLaren M8B and a Porsche 962. Both bodies are from my resin "FastBodies" stable and will sit on a Tyco Pan chassis. Both will be detailed out in the usual Fastlap way. Unfortunately, neither are painted, only the modeling is going on now at this point. Hope to have them "in color" by next weekend and decaled the following week. Just in time for the end of January..... :freak:

see ya' tonight :wave:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bill, that is one VERY cool car!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

fastlap,

Can't wait to see pics of the McLaren & Porsche cars progress.

Bill,

I love that car (Woooooah!!) but, what the heck is keeping those Pickup shoe springs in place? Every picture shows springs....Boing...boing....driving me nuts just looking at them hanging on for dear life. 

You are an Alien in a "2008-MM-Space Spring Freeze Module" (SSFM) aren't you? I knew it, I just knew it...

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Add sez, "A Million and One Uses!"*

The way I finger it, if crazy glue will hold some idiot in a hardhat to a steel "I" beam, must be good enough to hold a 'lil spring. :thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*work in progress*

OK, here are the two cars so far. The 962 chassis is ready, the back rear wing plates in place. The biggest thing I did since the holidays, was to fabricate a rear trans/difuser plate to fill in the rear of the bodywork. This was tid-bits along with a upside down mounted Tyco indy car trans. I think it fills out the rear area ok. I made a mold, so I can replicate this piece on any 956/962 I want to do in the future. All I have to do is decide on a paint scheme to go with either #1 or #10.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*Hybrid McLaren*

Here is the McLaren I have been working on for some years. This endeavor finally got me motivated to finish it off. Mostly what I did was accurize the front fenders and nose area. I have got my driver modeled, with a helmet where you will be able to see the face through the visor. Did the injector stacks last night along with the rear wing. I haven't decided if the rear wing will stay or not. Here are photos from the sectioning "hack job" I did, to the resin cast I can do now. Both cars sit on a Tyco Pan chassis. This one has LifeLike four spoke wheels for the vintage look. Still have to do rollbars, mirrors, etc. I know how I am going to paint and decal this one, just have to decide on which # to put on it. 

NOTE: Progress photos are from Right to Left

:wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

fastlap,

Way cool and thanks for posting these pictures up here. Those are examples of some hard work and skill. This should get the rest of us motivated and off are azzes. Let's gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo guys!

Would love to see any pics of build ups from some others also! I will be posting some more pics of my dirt racer here soon.

Wes.....................has the #13 ball

tjd241..................has the #11 ball 

fastlap.................has the #10 ball (doing up 2 bodies)

Alfaslot1...............has the #9 ball

Bill Hall.................has the # 8 ball

CJ53 ...................has the # 7 ball

sethndaddy...........has the #6 ball

coach61...............has the #5 ball 

Joez.....................has the #4 ball 

bobhch.................has the #3 ball

Alfaslot1...............has the #2 ball (doing up 2 bodies)

fastlap..................has the #1 ball

Boss9...................has the Que ball



Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Minor alterations*

Very nice Fastlap. Great eye for correct stance! They look very slick indeed.

Bob, other than we three, Looks like everyone else is holding their cards close to the vest.

After my last mock up, things were lookin' a little blah. My driver sat like a Kentucky derby jockey and the Hotrod nose was as dull and lifeless as they have ever been. Nuthin' bugs me more than an unblocked "middle of the build" body with lumpy panels and crooked bodylines...couldnt wait to start sanding !

From a chunk of Indy car cockpit I kidnapped the driver. Then beheaded the be-goggled Sir Stirling Moss in lieu of AFX "Joe helmet head". A corresponding relief cut was made in the HR cockpit to accept the new mini module. The lower seat position and with the Indy backrest seems to have done the trick.

Some time ago Joez and Nuther were prodding for opening up the grillslats on the deuce. I avoided it as long as I could, not having the right file for the job. Still dont, so I winged it with the hobby blade and nibblets of sandpaper. As expected they are a little wobbly under Macro but not so's you could tell under normal viewing. I'll get after it somemore down the road.

Kitbashed a fuel tank complete with strapage and filler neck from two AFX semi aircleaners that were siamesed together. From the school of "better not throw that away....might need it someday". LOL!

Knocked the body around with 320 and reglazed it. Next evening I got into 600 and then sprayed a thin mix of white goop (made from a t-jet Galaxie) to tie the patchwork quilt together. Gonna be cutting the deadline close! Got a back up car going too, should I fall short.

She's gotta sit and cure for awhile now as she has the wiggles. To much solvent will do that! The seam detail will get cleaned up prior to 1200 and we'll get going on the first coats of color. :wave:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

looks good bill!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*uhhh...*

 Actually Bill... I meant you should open them _horizintally_. Is it too late for you to change them now?.... That would look REALLY cool though wouldn't it? ( just saying )..... oh, but it looks okay this way too.......nuther


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

No sweat! I'll just turn the axles 90 degrees! LOL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*That grill is out-O-sight & real-E-tight!!*

Bill,

Nice grill man and I'm not in the hood talkin' bout yer teeth either.  

Project 37 Ford Dirt Racer:

Next step will be to clear coat this thing after the headers get Gooped in good. Oh boy this is starting to look like a Dirt Track race car (well more like on the first night of racing before it gets all banged up).

































Got lucky with all the vintage sponsors being red and white also. 

Bob...zilla


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

*I like it*

Very nice indeed. Simple primary colors that capture the look of the day. There are enough photos being posted and that are out in cyberspace for all to take a crack at recreating a bueaty such as this one. 

I take my hat off to you sir!
Ray


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey, I just might change my name to "Corky". That is sweet Bob! 

Bill, yours is way cool also. Love the brass detail. Can't wait to see what everyone else comes up with. 

Now....Fastlap...get your butt in gear and get yours done. :freak: 

:thumbsup: guys!!

Gar :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ray and Gary,

Thanks for the complements on my build. Definitely going to do up more like this in the future....different but, like this style. 

http://www.danbury-racearena.com/RestoredDanburyCars.htm

ND gave me this link to find pictures of these rounded beauties...more curves than some of my old girlfriends from waaaaaaaaaaay back. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah good memories all around....har  










This Willys I won from the last Auction (donated by ND) is amazingly simular to the #77 car on the link above. I love this Willys racer. How cool would it be to take a real 1/1 car like this around a dirt oval....VERY!  

Bob...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*You ain't seen nuthin....*

Try this one now...

http://www.vintagemodifieds.com/PHOTO_GALLERY.htm

... on it's face just a page of driver names, but click a name and get pics of all the cars these drivers tore up the tracks with during their careers. good stuff!... This specific link is the photo gallery for the site, but if you click the top of the page and you go to the home page. There are a lot of these local track links and some have some great modeling fodder. nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bam...almost done...just need the flag in hand*

N.D.

Ooooooooooooooh boy! Looks like it's gonna be another dirt racer for me soon! Thanks for this Link ND. Might even try to do up a "Driven a Lot" version. A couple of old beaters sitting on the side of "Bob...zillas" Auto Body would look Kool.










All this needs now is a good clear coat to seal it all up and the flag in hand...checkered flag baby! :woohoo: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*progress*

OK, went out and bought my first double-action air brush on Friday. Had to try this sucker out this weekend, or my subjects would have been "hand painted" instead of sprayed. This brush is a blast and works like my old 1:1 binks gun did on the real cars. 

I decided on the "bling" paint colors for these two. They will both be tributes to real race cars and their liveries. The only difference will be the change of numbers to the Pool Ball numbers. Both are not tacky anymore, but will let them sit until tues. before applying the decals, then the "wash", then the clearcoat. I may brush the clearcoat so I can keep the realistic look of the weathered cars, rather than them being a shiney jewel. I will decide that on the fly as I get to that stage.

Enjoy...this is a blast modeling for fun for a change.... :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Cya*

Those look great Gar!

Thanx for taking the extra effort to do the play by play. It always adds something special to the build. I always enjoy watching the journey.

Along those lines, I started a backup car. Time is ticking away and I may be cutting it close on cure times for the "Altered Steight".

The bod for the backup car was pilfered some time back from my grandson Jimmy! It's one of the lighter alloy versions. Sits on a de-handled AFX standard chassis and uses it's stock dummy motor and grill. Front axle is brass tube with hairpins yet to be fabbed. The axle has been hanging around in the brass pile from an ill fated "swandive to the street" of another project. Hairpins are gonna be tight around the headers.

Guts are AFX with lapped gears. Goes great and holds the track nicely at speed. I was pleasantly surprised for a pancaked diecast conversion she's got some snort.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

That's really cool! I enjoy the progress photos too. I appreciate the effort other's make getting to their final product. Like I said, it's fun modeling for the fun of it for a change. I almost wish I could keep them both....  

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

fastlap said:


> That's really cool! I enjoy the progress photos too. I appreciate the effort other's make getting to their final product. Like I said, it's fun modeling for the fun of it for a change. I almost wish I could keep them both....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nice looking slot cars here man. 

We'll have fun, fun, fun...till HOHT Auction takes my T-Bird awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay...we'll have fun, fun, fun till HOHT takes my T-Bird away....wait I could just buy a Vette, a Hot Rod or a McLaren....yeah baby!  

I have said this before but, why not again....my favorite cars are the custom ones I have gotten from fellow HT members. I know that some others feel the same about some of the cars I have Coughed up in the past also.

I know one person who would be happy to just be able to bid on a nice sized pile of plastic scrap. Good scrap mind you..not that picked over stuff. LOL Plastic scrap today...Goop tomorrow. 

Bob...Coughin' it Up...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*15 ball cross-side !!!*

here's mine. a rescued MM Mustang. nuther


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> here ya go, pic, a Dash VW custom painted a nice metallic green. looks better in real life.


Ed,

Bumping this up with the rest of the pics....they are starting to come in now.....sweet Pool Gods from Brooklyn. 

Hey, Hey Boo Boo...look at that Pool Ball themed slot car over there...

But, Yogi...what about the Park Ranger?

Hey little buddy never fear....I will just swoop down and snatch it up and he will never even know we were here....hey, hey.  










Welcome to Yellowstone baby! We are all only a picnic basket away from a baloney sandwich now...Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

Thanks to everyone who made up a car for the Auction!  Now we just need to get rid of them soon......bye, bye little slot cars....Whaaaaaaaaaaaah  Parting is such sorrow.

Bob...zilla


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*pool ball decals*

Bob,

I went back over the thread, and saw the comments on page #2, but didn't see anything related to the question I'm going to ask.

How do you get the pool ball decals to sit down. They seem alittle un-plyable to sit on curves, indentations, contours, etc.? Do I use decal setting solution, or what is your suggestion?

Let me tell what I tried so it makes sense why I'm asking. I put down a reular white meatball decal (waterslide) and will try to lay the pool ball over the top of it. I was playing around and it didn't want to stick to the meatball decal too well. I did not treat, seal, or do anything to the meatball decal before trying to lay the PB decal over the top of it. Also, not to many flat sufaces on these two bodies, so any advice on getting these to conform to the undulations? Any suggestions?

The Porsche is starting to look good though. It's getting the #1 to go with it's yellow paint.

Gar


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

fastlap said:


> Bob,
> 
> I went back over the thread, and saw the comments on page #2, but didn't see anything related to the question I'm going to ask.
> 
> ...


Gary,

I think that you may have to do what Nuther Dave did with his Mustang. These seem to like a flat surface to lay on. He used regular Numbers on the sides with uneven surfaces and put the Pool Ball on the hood that was flat.

Sorry about this...maybe some one else has an idea that will work. I put mine on a flat surface and used Future to seal them. If worst comes to worst ditch the Pool Balls and just put your cars in the other Auction if that will make them look better. I wouldn't want anyone (including myself) to Compromise the looks of their custom cars for just the sake of trying to make some thing work. 

Amy's decals were originally for finger nail use so, they may not bend or curve as much as we would like them to....oh dang. I have not messed around with decal set as of yet....Anyone?

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*"Corky" is finished.......Wave the checkered flag baby!*

O.K. My Pool Ball #3 car is done. This car idea just came to me as soon as the pool ball deal came into my head. I drew up a picture of it at work one day and just went with it. This car has been lots of fun to build right from day one untill right now. 

The "Winner" of this car will also receive 9 extra checkered flag cut outs for replacements as these flags are printed on white Avery sticker paper.

Got the idea for the flag just last Wed. (not yesterday) as I was leaving chat. Then came right back into chat and told Bill and Chris about having a hand sticking out the window with a checkered flag...Bam my brain just works like that.

The flag holder is a small piece of plastistruc that is gooped onto the hand. Looks like a styrofoam cup when flag is not in it...well looks like a styrofoam cup when the flag is in it too. LOL




























There is a driver and a roll cage inside but, very is very hard to make out. Should have taken pictures of it before gooping the interior into place last Saturday...oh dang. 

I even cut off the drivers left arm and then drilled out his new arm hole and then gooped a partialy striped plastistruc wire to the body. I also did the same with the glove. Small holes and all went together well and bonded strongly to last. This isn't some flim flam throw it together job. :wave:




























Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bob, this is simply AWESOME! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bob,

I'd have to agree with joez! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow Bob! She's the Belle of the Ball. :thumbsup: 

Your engineering crew did it up proud, considering the drawing submited by the design team. :freak:

Thats one baaaaad asssssssss build my friend. Since you've come on board the bar just keeps getting higher. Your enthusiasim and dedication to the hobby is something to behold. You really s--k! 

Now hurry up and put a decal on that styro cup, maybe a nice 'lil "Coca Cola"
or at least a "Got Milk"....it's really bothering me!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*fastlap update*

Well, I was able to get a lot of decal work done over the last couple nights. Just a few more to go before the clearcoat goes on. I am starting a thread to ask some Future wax questions.

Now, let me get this straight. At first we were going to place photos of the cars here then directly ship to the auction winners. Then it has changed, to where we are sending the cars to Coach. Is this true? And, did Coach post his address somewhere? I'm asking this here instead of going through all these posts. Lazy I guess.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bob, awesome looking car man!! i really like the flag part. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

:woohoo: Everyone mail your Pool Ball cars to Coach and post pics here...I will send all the pics to Coach via through you posting your picture here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That was a good question......fastlap...things changed...but, this is it now! My bad...har. For Coaches anything goes Auction send him those pics and mail that car to him......ta dah.....I think I've got it now.  

Thanks everyone for the props on my car....wait till you see Alfaslot1s cars...man they just came in the mail today. He wants me to take the photos for him and then post them here. I am still star struck as Greg is one heck of a slot car builder. You all just have to wait just a little bit longer.......First Fletcher wants me to turn his 1/32 metal pull back white Herbie car we picked up last night into a Herbie the love bug. Got lucky as they only put, one white one in a box...he found it...new box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo: 

Everyone else...just post your pictures here and then mail cars to Coach!!!!!

Coach you should be getting some packages pretty soon man!

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Gotta go eat some Gizzards with the family...here is a pic to keep you ocupied till I get back and post the others....way cool Alfaslot!

Greg just wanted me to take these pics for him...yeah I am good. LOL










Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I am gonna be sooooo broke, yeah?!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Here are the pics I promised...Go Rat Fink....go! Greg these are so Far Out!









































































Go ahead and wipe up that drool now.....oooooooooh............aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Alfaslot1 Car Pool pics #2 & #9....Sweet!*

Two more and that is it...but, wait Greg also gave a red Ferrari SWB to donate for the anything goes Auction....ooooooooooooooh...........aaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Well now I need to pack these up and ship them to Coach. Bye, bye NON-CLONE-ABLE sweet, bad arse little slot cars...bye, bye.

Cars made by Alfaslot1 (Greg) #2 & #9 Pool Ball cars


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Still a little bit of time left....tick, tick....*

Time is almost up...tick, tick.....tick....



bobhch said:


> fastlap,
> 
> Way cool and thanks for posting these pictures up here. Those are examples of some hard work and skill. This should get the rest of us motivated and off are azzes. Let's gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo guys!
> 
> ...


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

Thanks much Bob,your pictures look better than i could have hoped,thanks for the help.
regards, greg


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Here is my #13 (55 chevy). I am guilty on this - didnt have time to do a nice custom car. Its just a decal job. 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Plan B*

Like Bob and Wes said ..."tick tock" :freak: Tabled the "Altered States" as predicted and continued on the #2 car. Cure times just werent gonna cut the deadline. 

The renovated tube axle was vertically drilled and the radius rods were fit through and formed so thay they are one piece and pivot on the axle. Then they were soldered on the open end and pin fit to align in the body. Front wheel keepers are made from turned down brads.

Dash pipes were added to a mix and match hot wheels "chrome blob" motor.
Then it was given a flat black wash to tone down the gumball effect. 

Material was hogged from inside the die cast body to give the pancake motor a break. This one cruises nicely and will chirp the tires on command.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Yup!Gonna be so hard to decide what piece(s) to bid on!
The Coupe came together very nicely, Bill. :thumbsup:
How about a pic of the front detail?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice stuff....*

This is the most diverse group yet. Something for every taste... gonna be some happy winning bidders pretty soon. nd


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

This auction is going to be soooooooooooo cool.. I am very proud of each and every one of you chaps. I really believe we make a diffrence every day we are alive. You guys make a big diffrence not only in my life but in the lives of people we do not even know. First with the HEart fund, then Cancer research, now with the kids who would just continue on the ways of thier fathers. Hoht was started as a place to fund my favorite charity with a car I was working on ( the Honda) Then RR wanted in with the AW Chrome 55, then it has steam rolled since then..With our sponsers over the last two auctions being just plain awesome its humbling to be involved and to humble a arogant sob like me takes some doing lads.. lol.. Thank you all...

Dave

don't forget our sponsers this time around......
http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/
http://www.motorcitytoyz.com
http://www.slotcars.org/neilswheels/

Which brings me too thanks to our sponsers and welcome back to Neils wheels in Plano Texas who is back for its second auction.


Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WesJY said:


> Here is my #13 (55 chevy). I am guilty on this - didnt have time to do a nice custom car. Its just a decal job.
> 
> Wes


Just for the record guys...Wes has been Very Busy working on his house. Remember I gave everyone an option here...the easy way or the hard way...LOL Your #13 flamed 55 Chevy is great...love how the flames work with that #13 ball on the hood along with one of my favorites...skulls baby!

Wes you pulled one out of you hat last Auction...Heck we all need a break now and again....well except for Mr. Bill....Ooooooooooooh Nooooo even he has started to build for himself a bit which, is a break for him...a much needed break!  

Heck with all the talent here on HT we have a full staff for a slot car design team. We just don't have the Company to back us....LOL 

Ooooh and we don't have to follow any trademark infringement laws...that helps also. AFX, Tyco, Tomy, HW parts etc..mix and match at its best baby! :hat: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*Fastlap 962*

OK, here will be my last update shots as both cars are close to done. I'm cutting it pretty close, but I had a lot of fun doing these. 

Except for running out gloss black and the rear wing not painted or decaled, this one is mostly done. I will most likely put an antenna, wiper arm, and maybe mirrors on by Tues. when I pack for mailing on Wednesday. This is the #1 pool ball car.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*Fastlap McLaren M8B*

Here is the #10 pool ball. I could only get 1 decal on the nose, as that is the only flat spot available on the is body. 

This paint scheme was a challenge, but I think it came out decent. I was going with the rear wing, but stayed true to this body style. The detaols include individual injector stacks, multi-piece driver with face inside shield(shield not on yet), dash board, exhaust pipes. This one was a labor of love, and i will be doing the tribute to the real car for myself.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

fastlap,

These are some smokin' cars man! Sounds like you had as much fun as I did building these. Love all the nice detail work & sweet graphics and race colors along with all the hard work you put into making the masters and then casting these. Whooooooo...hooooooooooooooo

Went to a New Car Expo today with the Wife and Kids. There was this Porsche Boxster S that was orange with black trim....Ooooh just told Ginger right there I was getting it.....she said sure. Well now who is going to give me the money to buy it...har



















These are gonna be burnin' up some ones track soon....Screeeeeeeeeeeeatch!

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Pictures are worth...lots...lol*



tjd241 said:


> here's mine. a rescued MM Mustang. nuther


The more I look at this car...the more I "Love it"!

Here lets go large......










Oooooh all these sweet slot cars and some are still putting the finishing touches on them...can't wait! :woohoo: 


Bob...zilla


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*final #10 Porsche 962*

OK, here is the final photos of the #10 Pool Ball entry. Added since last shot--antenna, wiper arm/blade and rear wing decals. It's done and will be shipped out Thursday morning.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*final #1 McLaren M8B*

Here is the final photos of the McLaren M8B. Final touched include visor over visable driver face, and addition to roll bar. 

Each car was given a final "wash" to give the details depth. Each car will also come with a new Tyco X-2 Pan chassis under the body.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The pics are up on the site Now!*

The pics are up on the site Now! :woohoo: :roll: :woohoo: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*rack'um up*

Rack'um up...I will break.Gimmie that que ball..

JK... Nice builds guys. Great to see all the hard work on them for a good cause.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok, I'll put it up in here too. :thumbsup:

#4 car...
NOS Tjet (Aurora)
RRR wheels
Resin Body (molded in color)


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Is that Herbies Evil Brother there Joez?? 
Nice lookin beetle..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice one Joe...*

Looks like a winner!!! nd:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Fastlap,
Defintely a great pair! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

love the moon rims on the VW.. I use them on that body too


----------

